# Car news -DS 7 CROSSBACK:



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Coincident with the public debut of its new SUV - DS 7 CROSSBACK, DS is opening a special customer reserve for this new model with a highly-specified limited launch model. Enthusiasts, trend-setters, connoisseurs or customers who have desire for refined comfort and luxury will be able to be one of the first to have this unique and exclusive version of DS 7 CROSSBACK, with details online from 7 March 2017. It offers an experience that is like stepping into the world of haute-couture (and made-to-measure) with a vehicle that combines high-levels of refinement and high-technology.










This first edition of the new DS SUV is called 'DS 7 CROSSBACK La Première' will be available to review online via the DS brand website: www.DSautomobiles.co.uk. To reserve the DS 7 CROSSBACK - La Première vehicle, anytime anywhere, customers can simply follow the step-by-step guide. As part of the online discovery of this limited edition, customers will be able to configure their specific vehicle (their choice of body colour, equipment, powertrain, etc.). Buyers who reserve La Première will be kept progressively informed before taking delivery.

All those who would nevertheless like to become instantly acquainted with the new vehicle, admire the body colours available or discover the exclusive equipment features, will be able to do so, but only by stepping into a virtual world. DS 7 CROSSBACK La Première will be available for viewing in every detail exclusively with DS Virtual Vision, the highest-quality virtual reality experience set up in DS Stores*. With this innovation, customers will be able to use a headset to view the new SUV full-size in 3D as part of a dynamic, interactive and captivating experience. Orders can also be placed at a DS Store or Salon (part of the DS network of dealerships) via the website.

Cutting-edge equipment

This innovative approach goes hand-in-hand with the cutting-edge features of DS 7 CROSSBACK La Première with the latest technologies that will subsequently be available across the range: DS CONNECTED PILOT -paving the way for autonomous driving through Adaptive Cruise Control and Land Positioning Assist systems, DS NIGHT VISION - considerably improving visibility for driving at night, and DS ACTIVE SCAN SUSPENSION - the 21st century DS suspension system, which uses a camera to anticipate bumps and undulations in the road for optimising ride comfort.

To ensure optimised dynamic performance, DS 7 CROSSBACK La Première is available with a choice of the two most powerful engines in the range**: BlueHDi 180 S&S and THP 225 S&S, mated to the latest new-generation Efficient Automatic Transmission with 8-speeds (EAT8).

Distinctive styling

DS 7 CROSSBACK La Première stands out for its chic, exclusive styling: an elegant, charismatic allure in Cumulus Grey, Pearl White or Perla Nera Black contrasting with unique Nappa leather upholstery in a shade called Art Rubis, for a deep, warm effect. The refined watch strap design of the seats is accentuated by pearl top-stitching, and the Nappa leather features a patina effect. Further, the B.R.M timepiece displays the colours of the interior environment, while the dashboard and protective floor mats carry the name of the limited edition.

Reflecting an obsession with detail, touches of the characteristic Art Rubis shade can be seen on the vehicle's exterior, on the DS monogram badging at the front, the badges on the side and even on the sculpted PARIS 20-inch alloy wheels. This limited edition of exclusive design magnifies the original personality and wealth of features available on the new DS SUV, which is set to delight its first drivers. Potential customers are encouraged to make reservations soonest since this limited edition is only available to order between 7 March and 31 December 2017.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks like an F Pace copy to me in that picture


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Doesn't look bad at all.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Stunning. Citroen / DS have taken over from Alfa when it comes to stylish cars.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

They certainly haven't looking at the Giulia and Stelvio. This looks nice though from that photo and like mentioned, a hell of a lot of Jag F-Pace going on.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

F Pace with a Audi gri Face

Great combo, looks fantastic.

Interior is a huge leap towards more concept looking cars, certainly the best interior design for a while in this category.


----------

